# UH-OH, Word is getting out!!



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Brian, if you have nothing relevant to post, don't. It's annoying. I'm tired of getting a notification saying there's a new post only to see some off the wall pointless post from you. It happens all too much. 

On topic: I'm glad to see this. I am approaching 20k on my Cruze and don't have the smell issue, but I'm happy to see it for all the people that do. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

No issues of this thankfully since i will probably say "oops my car fell off a cliff". But this better awaken GM into improving taking care of their customers. From $18,000-$26,000 maybe not be a lot but, we busted our butts to be able to afford this car, so they better get it right.

I am all so tired of hearing about this smell issue, or any issue with GM and them kind of saying "Its normal operation" or "It will go away" NO! Fix it.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

XtremeAaron said:


> Brian, if you have nothing relevant to post, don't. It's annoying. I'm tired of getting a notification saying there's a new post only to see some off the wall pointless post from you. It happens all too much.
> 
> On topic: I'm glad to see this. I am approaching 20k on my Cruze and don't have the smell issue, but I'm happy to see it for all the people that do.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



^ agreed on all fronts
But mostly I'm sick of trying to interpret what the **** he's saying


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I nominate Starks8 as CruzeTalk Media Specialist!

Seriously Chris, excellent job on finding all of these news articles that you do! It is a shame that word is getting out about this. Reps to Andrei too for excellent CT representation!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I only skimmed, i didn't keep reading. Thank you Mr.POP for popping in to that news article, ;-). GM really should pay for those medical bills, it was completely their fault.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Good...good...

I've had leaky heater cores on cars before, but nothing that ever smelled as bad as the vapors themselves coming from the tank. Luckily, for now, I have no smell, though I think I catch a whiff every now and then when it's warm. But then I go smelling under the hood and don't smell anything. Grr.


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

This is great news for us, bad news for Chevy.
I was hoping my car didn't have the glycol based grease issue (Coolant odor) but it does, and since it still gets cold at night up here in MA (I work nights), I have to use the heater, and it is making me wake up in the morning stuffy nose and cotton mouth. When I took it to the dealer, they couldn't reproduce the odor. The PI bulletin is wrong, it states high heat on full blast, but it is actually worse with it on the lowest setting.




XtremeAaron said:


> Brian, if you have nothing relevant to post, don't. It's annoying. I'm tired of getting a notification saying there's a new post only to see some off the wall pointless post from you. It happens all too much.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I've only been here a month, and already have him on ignore. It's the best solution.


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

Is this problem that happens over time or is it noticeable driving a new car off the lot? I now have about 2,000 miles and I am just wondering if this is something that could happen to me down the road.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

caughron01 said:


> Is this problem that happens over time or is it noticeable driving a new car off the lot? I now have about 2,000 miles and I am just wondering if this is something that could happen to me down the road.


Yep. Especially once temps get real cold.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I have to say that after a year and a half and 40K miles on my LS, I have no idea how this coolant/grease problem can be so apparently common. Maybe it has to do with the 1.4L engine somehow, and the 1.8L set up is different, but it just seems like I keep hearing about this problem everywhere online, but never in person.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> I have to say that after a year and a half and 40K miles on my LS, I have no idea how this coolant/grease problem can be so apparently common. Maybe it has to do with the 1.4L engine somehow, and the 1.8L set up is different, but it just seems like I keep hearing about this problem everywhere online, but never in person.


Just curious...what temperature does the 1.8 run at going down the road? 215-225 like the 1.4, or is it lower? I have heard about very few 1.8 owners with this complaint as well.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Smurfenstein said:


> I have to say that after a year and a half and 40K miles on my LS, I have no idea how this coolant/grease problem can be so apparently common. Maybe it has to do with the 1.4L engine somehow, and the 1.8L set up is different, but it just seems like I keep hearing about this problem everywhere online, but never in person.


Apparently that is the case. I was at the dealer one time and two customers both complained about the radiator smell. Even my own technician before i told him what i needed asked me if mined smelled. More common than what i thought, and this was about 5-6 months ago.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Just curious...what temperature does the 1.8 run at going down the road? 215-225 like the 1.4, or is it lower? I have heard about very few 1.8 owners with this complaint as well.


I usually run ~190-205 short distance/city. But after driving for 10 minutes of freeway I sit around that mark. I think the highest I've gotten is 220.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Just as a matter of interest my diesel has never been over 192F (89C) even when the outside temp was 117F and the climate control was on.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Aussie said:


> Just as a matter of interest my diesel has never been over 192F (89C) even when the outside temp was 117F and the climate control was on.


Irrelevant; the emissions requirements and systems for your country are completely different. The Cruzes here are capable of running at 190 full out up a hill if they need to by opening the thermostat fully. But the electronic thermostat keeps temperatures high for emissions purposes and varies temperatures based on engine load.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> I usually run ~190-205 short distance/city. But after driving for 10 minutes of freeway I sit around that mark. I think the highest I've gotten is 220.


Short trips MAY explain why your car doesn't do it...this only seems to happen once the temps get on up there and the heater is being run on lower settings (full heat). Or your car may just not have the issue at all!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> Short trips MAY explain why your car doesn't do it...this only seems to happen once the temps get on up there and the heater is being run on lower settings (full heat). Or your car may just not have the issue at all!


I would love to test that here but yeah you know. I cant afford third degree burns.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> The Cruzes here are capable of running at 190 full out up a hill if they need to by opening the thermostat fully. But the electronic thermostat keeps temperatures high for emissions purposes and varies temperatures based on engine load.


I have seen on a few hot days in flat roads I'm at 225degrees but once I hit a 400+ foot hill my temps actually start dropping(I am guessing the ECU opened the thermostat fully). within 500ft of cresting the hill I went from 180degrees back up to 225(in under 40 seconds). 

I was only monitoring the temps since I had just got the car and wanted to make sure like my previous cars the engine didn't get to hot on this one huge grade. Strange to see a car actually get cooler going up hill!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

iKermit said:


> I would love to test that here but yeah you know. I cant afford third degree burns.


You could try sniffing around under the hood once the car is shut off after a long, hot drive. I can sometimes smell something around the coolant tank (especially when it was filled to the "max" line), which means it's venting and may be the cause of some of these problems. 

Also,


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Sunline Fan said:


> I nominate Starks8 as CruzeTalk Media Specialist!
> 
> Seriously Chris, excellent job on finding all of these news articles that you do! It is a shame that word is getting out about this. Reps to Andrei too for excellent CT representation!


Hahaha, thanks Jon, I really appreciate the shout out! I try my best, lol! Obviously this article/incident and this whole antifreeze problem isn't a high point for the Chevy Cruze but it's a problem current owners and potential owners need to know about and Chevy needs to get their heads outta their asses and make this whole thing right! 

If articles such as this is what it takes for Chevy to get it together, than so be it because Chevy has known about the problem and there are plenty of other cars out there to buy if Chevy doesnt want to make the Cruze safe and worthy of peoples' hard earned $20,000! What good are 10 air bags if you die from antifreeze fumes?!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

jblackburn said:


>


Yeah that's me in 50 degrees here. But at around 60 degrees they will all dress like this... ear mugs and all.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

And, the number of folks with a tune who complain about these issues is only a handful. My tuned Cruze runs at 195-200*F most of the time. I got the car, had it tuned shortly after I got it when it was still warm out, and have never had even a hint of antifreeze smell. Maybe mine's not affected, maybe being tuned is masking it. 

Glad to hear it's getting some attention. The squeaky wheel gets the grease.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

WhiteAndBright said:


> ^^^^^ What does this even mean?? ^^^^^ :question:


It's really better not even bothering. Hence:

[h=2]This message is hidden because *brian v* is on your ignore list.[/h]View Post
Remove user from ignore list​


----------



## FromTheCrypt (Mar 13, 2013)

^^^The most irrelevant poster I have ever seen on forums, EVER!^^^ I didn't know there was an ignore option but I will be glad to use it in full effect because I have had enough of this useless rambling..I just don't get it..how he has not been flagged for spamming, posting meaningless things, and not adding anything useful to most conversations is beyond me. Dang dog someone do something...


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

upstater said:


> Perhaps Brian had the worst antifreeze smell of any Cruze............. and did not know it. That might explain the demented ramblings after driving in the Cruze to surf. Sounds like another good storyt for WSB-TV Atlanta.












Motortrends post of the year 2013!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I just read the article. What I found interesting was that the first person interviewed in the article had a very obvious heater core leak that his dealership was too incompetent to fix. I'm not sure GM owes him anything - the dealership on the other hand, should be forced out of business and the proceeds from the fire sale awarded to him for his medical bills. There's even a TSB about leaking heater cores (I don't remember the number) and the dealership couldn't be bothered to fix an obvious leak.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Looks like it has made Television news as well! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4eu6uVgimM . And it begins...


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> Looks like it has made Television news as well! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4eu6uVgimM . And it begins...


looks whos on there hey Andrei.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> looks whos on there hey Andrei.


Yupp, lol!


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Lol. ***** getting real.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> looks whos on there hey Andrei.


Andrei's 15 minutes of "fame"?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

XtremeAaron said:


> Lol. Shits getting real.


As well it should be, haha!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Cleaned up thread a bit.

Nice, wonder why so short. I'm sure the interview went for longer.
If it hasn't been, this should be forwarded to our contacts at gm.




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Mick said:


> If it hasn't been, this should be forwarded to our contacts at gm.


It just was, and I copied Andrei so he is aware.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Irrelevant; the emissions requirements and systems for your country are completely different. The Cruzes here are capable of running at 190 full out up a hill if they need to by opening the thermostat fully. But the electronic thermostat keeps temperatures high for emissions purposes and varies temperatures based on engine load.


My point was not to boast about the engine temp, but perhaps the high temp in the NA Cruze is causing a smell that nobody else seems to be getting. I suggest you find out if any other countries run these temps? Also can you find out what temp the new diesel eill be running at and does it smell?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Aussie said:


> My point was not to boast about the engine temp, but perhaps the high temp in the NA Cruze is causing a smell that nobody else seems to be getting. I suggest you find out if any other countries run these temps? Also can you find out what temp the new diesel eill be running at and does it smell?


Good observation and question. Trifecta tuned Cruzen here run at lower engine temperatures and don't appear to have engine odor problems. The extra engine heat causes a little more expansion of the coolant and thus higher pressure in the surge tank. Lowering the coolant level will adjust for this. There are over two inches of vertical space between the "cold full" line and the top of the intake hose.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

obermd said:


> ...The extra engine heat causes a little more expansion of the coolant and thus higher pressure in the surge tank. *Lowering the coolant level will adjust for this.* There are over two inches of vertical space between the "cold full" line and the top of the intake hose.


Keep in mind that with a properly functioning surge tank and cap, venting no longer becomes an issue. The system as designed by GM works properly. With a defective cap or a tank with a rough cap sealing surface, the system pressure is not able to increase to the intended pressure and venting takes place. This was exactly the case with my car and replacing the tank has cured the venting issues completely, and this is with the coolant level filled to the proper cold fill level.

Lowering the coolant level in the tank will reduce the system pressure (more air in the tank for expansion) but will also reduce the boiling point of the coolant and could compromise the coolant's ability to keep the hotter parts of the engine (exhaust ports in the head, turbocharger, engine oil) properly cooled.

Because these engines run at such high temperatures there's not a lot of headroom in the coolant's ability to absorb heat from the engine. This is probably why we see the coolant temperature lowered during periods of high load, like when climbing a hill, then returning to higher temperatures while cruising at light load. It seems to be a very intelligent system, automatically reducing coolant temperature based on engine load to maximize the coolant's ability to perform under varying conditions. Intentionally lowering the coolant's boiling point by reducing the coolant level in the surge tank is not a good idea, in my opinion.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> Keep in mind that with a properly functioning surge tank and cap, venting no longer becomes an issue. The system as designed by GM works properly. With a defective cap or a tank with a rough cap sealing surface, the system pressure is not able to increase to the intended pressure and venting takes place. This was exactly the case with my car and replacing the tank has cured the venting issues completely, and this is with the coolant level filled to the proper cold fill level.
> 
> Lowering the coolant level in the tank will reduce the system pressure (more air in the tank for expansion) but will also reduce the boiling point of the coolant and could compromise the coolant's ability to keep the hotter parts of the engine (exhaust ports in the head, turbocharger, engine oil) properly cooled.
> 
> Because these engines run at such high temperatures there's not a lot of headroom in the coolant's ability to absorb heat from the engine. This is probably why we see the coolant temperature lowered during periods of high load, like when climbing a hill, then returning to higher temperatures while cruising at light load. It seems to be a very intelligent system, automatically reducing coolant temperature based on engine load to maximize the coolant's ability to perform under varying conditions. Intentionally lowering the coolant's boiling point by reducing the coolant level in the surge tank is not a good idea, in my opinion.


Hence why companies using small engines with turbos gets me nervous. I think the cooling systems for these types of engines are a challenge.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

dby2011 said:


> Hence why companies using small engines with turbos gets me nervous. I think the cooling systems for these types of engines are a challenge.


Ehh, the 1.4T is ridiculously easy to bleed off heat with. The heater core alone does a great job of dumping off heat, the cast iron lower end deals with high temperatures better than an all-aluminum block, and the radiator is oversized for the application anyway.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

dby2011 said:


> Hence why companies using small engines with turbos gets me nervous. I think the cooling systems for these types of engines are a challenge.


They are pushing the limits of water based coolants, for sure. BUT, if the system is working properly and maintained in good working order I see no reason to be nervous. It is a more complicated system than cars have used in the past, but this is true of just about every system in our ever-evolving cars. 5-10 years from now it wouldn't surprise me if every car on the road is using a similar variable temp system to keep things as hot as possible while cruising, as both emissions and fuel economy are improved.


----------



## *CraSh (Apr 5, 2012)

I've only had a faint smell of coolant a couple of times, but the inside of the windshield gets fogged over, almost like the inside windshield of a chain smoker's car. Drives me nuts.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah, the actual interview was closer to 45 minutes long. There was a lot more discussed that wasn't included in the interview, but at least the truth of the more common issue was told.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Yeah, the actual interview was closer to 45 minutes long. There was a lot more discussed that wasn't included in the interview, but at least the truth of the more common issue was told.


WE ON TV


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

*CraSh said:


> I've only had a faint smell of coolant a couple of times, but the inside of the windshield gets fogged over, almost like the inside windshield of a chain smoker's car. Drives me nuts.



Man I HATE the foggy windows, they fog so easy it's crazy! The first day I bought the car we got in it was a little rainy outside and like 10 seconds later couldn't see out of any windows.... Cops could have stopped and checked us out thinking things were getting hot and heavy lol..... Does that anti-fog window cleaner work that anyone knows of?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

And another one... Chevy Cruze Fumes Making Owners Sick - YouTube


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I just watched that video. The GM Tech had not done his homework. I sent the station a link to the cabin odor causes and resolutions summary I posted last weekend.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I am NOT trying to throw any coals on to the fire here nor to dispute anyone's claims. My Eco 1.4L 6mt did have low coolant after the first year but I was not able to detect any odors nor did I feel my eyes burning or throat getting dry. I'm wondering if it's very possible that I have an extremely slight leak. Really hypothetically nothing in this car bothers me I don't feel that I have any problems. What I have posted here is purely my own opinion and not meant to dispute anybody's claims.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

NYCruze2012 said:


> I am NOT trying to throw any coals on to the fire here nor to dispute anyone's claims. My Eco 1.4L 6mt did have low coolant after the first year but I was not able to detect any orders nor did I feel my eyes burning or throat getting dry. I'm wondering if it's very possible that I have an extremely slight leak. Really hypothetically nothing in this car bothers me I don't feel that I have any problems. What I have posted here is purely my own opinion and not meant to dispute anybody's claims.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Not everyone is going to have problems with their Cruzen. It's good to hear from someone who doesn't have problems.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

obermd said:


> Not everyone is going to have problems with their Cruzen. It's good to hear from someone who doesn't have problems.


obermd I should have included this question within my statement but I forgot to. My question with the low antifreeze is it possible for the level in the tank to go low strictly from evaporation over 1 years period and 36,000 miles?

 sent from my very last brain cell


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Yes, especially if your surge tank and pressure cap aren't sealing together properly. Also, how low has your coolant dropped? Also, if there were any air bubbles in the coolant system when you took delivery they will work their way to the surge tank where they will make it appear your coolant level dropped. The coolant in my ECO MT appears to want to run at the bottom of the arrow and not at the top. The top is the official "cold full" level for engine coolant in the Cruze.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> Drivers report nauseating stench in Chevy Cruze | www.wsbtv.com
> 
> Found this article on Google news! It talks about the Cruze's antifreeze issue! If I recall correctly this is the same guy who came on the forum and told us about the his health issues and medical bills because of the antifreeze issue in his Cruze. He did say he was going to get a lawyer and go to the news about it, so I guess it finally happened. Truth be told, good for him and I hope he gets taken care of.
> 
> Although this is negative press for the Cruze and Chevy/GM as a whole, one can only hope that Chevy will do the right thing and get their ass in motion to fix this antifreeze problem in all the cruzes ASAP and get off their denial horse! Granted, Chevy is now taking steps to identify and fix the antifreeze/grease problem, (with a lot of progress due to forum members and a few good service teams), but this problem was discovered back in the 2011 Cruzes and has basically been ignored or denied by Chevy this whole time, so now karma might finally be getting ready to hatch into a big ole BITCHH!


Yep- this is the same guy that XtremeRevolution thought was a fake. Oh well. The story might not be over yet! Stay tuned for possibly wider news coverage.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

fastdriver said:


> Yep- this is the same guy that XtremeRevolution thought was a fake. Oh well. The story might not be over yet! Stay tuned for possibly wider news coverage.


When a guy offers to friend you on facebook and send you a bunch of documents proving that his issue is real, and you give him your e-mail address and get NOTHING back for over a week, what exactly would you have done? 

What bothers me the most about this guy is that he's going around like he has a duty to tell everyone he can about this "widespread" problem, which he insists is a leaking heater core. How many people HERE have reported a leaking heater core? 

He goes on to tell me that he's been a mechanic for who knows how many years and then INSISTS that antifreeze is odor-free and that you can barely smell it. This is what he told me after we spent 4 minutes on the phone and 30 minutes chatting on Facebook. 

If he wants to get word out of the "antifreeze" smell (and keep in mind, I placed that in quotes intentionally), then he is as always free to make his own choices, but if he wants to warn people about leaking heater cores and convince them that antifreeze has little to no odor, then I'll take offense to it. Take off your surge tank cap, stick your nose in there, then come back and tell me that antifreeze has no smell. That was his big excuse for not having gone in to get his car checked out much sooner, and drove it for God knows how long until he checked himself in to the hospital. 

Odor-free my ass. Believe what you will, but the facts remain.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

fastdriver said:


> Yep- this is the same guy that XtremeRevolution thought was a fake. Oh well. The story might not be over yet! Stay tuned for possibly wider news coverage.


I think you're right that there's going to be a lot more new coverage. GM had better get their corporate act together real fast and get the word out to all their dealerships ASAP and ensure that _*ALL *_service managers, advisers, and techs are completely up to speed on this issue and how to fix it.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I wish you would have left your **** font alone.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

In defense of Andrei, not that he needs any defense, when I first started reading about this guy's posts and his antifreeze smell and everything else that he posted something to me felt like it was not quite right. He was too extreme and way to vigilante for my tastes. I wanted to know who appointed him the king of all antifreeze problems? To me his posts felt like he was a hypochondriac, and a whiner. I did not care read anything that he wrote. I have read all other forum members problems with antifreeze leaks and the general consensus was to take it to the dealership and get it repaired. This guy wanted to launch a major campaign against General Motors like GM was General Idi Amin Dada from Uganda or Sadaam Hussein. I guess being from New York typically we are very cynical people to begin with but I truly wanted to know what the **** was wrong with this guy? Was it mental problems or just a general hatred? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I have to agree with NYCruze2012 about how that guy came across on the forum. 

What I find really interesting is that both these new reports have focused on the easiest of the odor issues - a very badly leaking cabin heater core. It was so easy that both those owners could easily have taken their car to any GM dealership - heck, any mechanic in the US - and have the problem identified and fixed. I know this makes for good TV (TV News is almost always about easy scores and entertainment), but it's lousy reporting and actually does a disservice to the station's viewers by making it seem like GM is unable to fix a simple problem. The leaking cabin heater core was the first source of coolant odor identified and receive a PI. It was identified before the 2012 model year even started production. The cabin heater core doesn't appear to be a primary source of this problem.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

obermd said:


> I have to agree with NYCruze2012 about how that guy came across on the forum.
> 
> What I find really interesting is that both these new reports have focused on the easiest of the odor issues - a very badly leaking cabin heater core. It was so easy that both those owners could easily have taken their car to any GM dealership - heck, any mechanic in the US - and have the problem identified and fixed. I know this makes for good TV (TV News is almost always about easy scores and entertainment), but it's lousy reporting and actually does a disservice to the station's viewers by making it seem like GM is unable to fix a simple problem. The leaking cabin heater core was the first source of coolant odor identified and receive a PI. It was identified before the 2012 model year even started production. The cabin heater core doesn't appear to be a primary source of this problem.


Precisely, which is why I think this guy is just out to get his moments of fame and out to make a profit. If he was serious about it, he would be trying to get to the bottom of the real problem, but he insists that we should all be aware of a heater core leak, which we simply don't have. 

The way he came off was odd, and the way he talked to me on Facebook and on the phone was very polite, but something was peculiar about how strongly he insisted that everyone's issues stemmed from this heater core leak. Sounds like he's trying to do more than just "spread the word." Sounds like there's an ulterior motive here.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Precisely, which is why I think this guy is just out to get his moment and make a profit/ Sounds like there's an ulterior motive here.


Andrei, so that makes me wonder what the bigger picture here is? What does he really want?

Sent from my last brain cell


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Andrei, so that makes me wonder what the bigger picture here is? What does he really want?
> 
> Sent from my last brain cell


Revenge? He says GM offered him a buyback, then took it off the table. What he may not mention is that he asked GM to pay for his hospital bills. I would argue that if you drove long enough for an antifreeze smell to take its toll on your health, you should get yourself checked to begin with. 

Either way, he has a lot of explaining to do, and I'll make sure to ask that he provides those explanations if he ever comes back here. His story just doesn't quite add up.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Revenge? He says GM offered him a buyback, then took it off the table. What he may not mention is that he asked GM to pay for his hospital bills. I would argue that if you drove long enough for an antifreeze smell to take its toll on your health, you should get yourself checked to begin with.
> 
> Either way, he has a lot of explaining to do, and I'll make sure to ask that he provides those explanations if he ever comes back here. His story just doesn't quite add up.


I wonder about both these stories for this very reason - this is the absolutely easiest source of glycol odor in the cabin to track down and fix. I'm rather appalled at GM's response, especially with the second story which aired after PI-0935 had been released.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

"It sure does smell like anti freeze here... What should i do? I know! Let me keep driving this vehicle, breathe deeply and if anything GM will pay for my hospital bill and my retirement, suckers!"

Good luck. If the car shoot him in the face with antifreeze and he swallowed it because it landed in his mouth yes. But breathing? As far as i am concerned, he could drive up to the dealer immedietly, get rid of the smell, or get the buy back and get a normal smelling car. Like normal people would. I remember him too now that i think about it... He seemed to not care of the help we offered and wanted us to riot.

We all want out 5 minutes of fame, but this guy is really going to lose in court, if he chooses to. Just because it all seems like he set it up to get a big pay day. America is known for being trigger happy in sueing people, and this is just an example of somebody who is looking for an excuse.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I sent the reporter a message yesterday. Here's my message and the response. What I don't understand is why the initial report was so one-sided, especially since it was reported *AFTER* PI-0935 was released.



> Mike,
> 
> Thank you so much for writing to me. The technician is aware of this post and you're right there have been multiple issues. Hopefully people who are having these problems will take their vehicles to the dealer to try to get the issues resolved. The heater core leak has been a serious issues in several other cases I am aware of where people have gotten seriously ill from the fumes. Chevy is certainly aware of these issues and is trying to come up with a fix. Unfortunately, we will not be doing another story on this issue because one of the Chevy dealers in the area didn't like the bad publicity and threatened to pull all of their advertising.
> 
> ...


----------

